# close up of fish food



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Took this close up of a grasshopper. just thought I'd see what you guys thought of the pic.
Also curious to see how the focus/colours look when the pic is posted on the net.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

isn't that a katydid (spelling?)

I feed those guys to my mantis all the time. he loves them :laugh:


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> isn't that a katydid (spelling?)
> 
> I feed those guys to my mantis all the time. he loves them :laugh:


 God knows. It was sat in the middle of the road. saw it and took a pic.


----------



## killum (Jun 3, 2004)

sh*t !!!! what kind of cam? the pics are hella tight


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

It was a cannon G3, borrowed for the day from my Dad. I'm trying to borrow it again to take some pics of my fish. Only just getting into this photography thing, My own camera is just a cheap one.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

The macro capabilities of digital camera's gives you a whole new perspective on things. It gives you the ability to look at things in much more detail.


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Awsome detail. Great pics.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

GREAT quality shots bro.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Yummy!


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2004)

yorkshire said:


> God knows. It was sat in the middle of the road. saw it and took a pic.


 Nice. Textbook quality macro shot. 
I'm glad you didn't get run over lying in the middle of the road to take that picture.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

As far as being fishfood be careful, I've seen (and felt) them bite back!


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

wow that is an awsome camera


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

yah man crazy cam


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> yorkshire said:
> 
> 
> > God knows. It was sat in the middle of the road. saw it and took a pic.
> ...










dude thats what i was thinking







great shots i love that camera model also


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Grand picture yorkshire !!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Cheers everyone








I'm pretty pleased with how the photo turned out, looks like I'm gonna have to get myself a cannon. I like the way the macro shots show detail you'd never notice with the naked eye.


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

yorkshire said:


> It was a cannon G3, borrowed for the day from my Dad. I'm trying to borrow it again to take some pics of my fish. Only just getting into this photography thing, My own camera is just a cheap one.


 Nice pic Yorkie! Obviously a good camera, nowt 2 do with the user!!! lol Let u borrow my camera someday! hurry up and get some pics of ur killa frog eating a mouse!!! peace out dooood

p.s. Anymore jokes about podgy P and i'll feed u 2 my fish!!!! LMFAO


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

looks amazing


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Very good pics you caught there.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Very good pix!
the clearness is incredible!


----------

